# Boading Stables near Vancouver, Toronto or Halifax.



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

There are several Toronto area stables on this list.

http://fmp1.sparkmediadesign.com/hpg/classified/FMPro

You can also check here

http://www.horse.on.ca/membership/horse_facilities/hfc_facilities.html


----------



## Ronaye (Apr 30, 2008)

*Horse Boarding Near Vancouver*

Hi Nomi,

For boarding around the Vancouver area you can check out www.gvrdhorsedirectory.com. That will give you links to a number of facilities around the Lower Mainland. Boarding rates vary widely around this area but for a descent place expect to pay around 550/mo or more. Of course it depends on what you need, but as always: buyer be aware. I run a stable myself, you can find details at www.JaquimaRanch.ca. If you go to my resources & links page, you'll find the links for the above directory and our local Horse Council Forum. Good luck in your search, and if you need help or have questions, let me know.

Cheers
Ronaye

www.JaquimaRanch.ca
www.StressFreeHorseBoarding.com


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you both, those list are both very helpful! (Though ponyboy, the first link there isn't working for me).


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Nomi said:


> Thank you both, those list are both very helpful! (Though ponyboy, the first link there isn't working for me).




There is a forum called _Looking For A New Barn/Coach/Trainer_ at this site and lists many barns available. Most are in the Toronto area.

http://www.equiman.com/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi?


----------

